# Indiana Jones Trilogy DVD 2 weeks earlier than originaly planned!!!!!



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

Less time to wait


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

My son's birthday is the 21st and he's really excited about the Indy box set comming out in "November".......HEHEHE.....Looks like he's going to be really surprised when I get it for him on "His Day!!""


----------

